# Dados sobre iluminação natural registados em Coimbra



## sotnaSP (28 Out 2019 às 12:45)

Exmos Senhores,

sou professor auxiliar do DEC-FCTUC e procuro informação referente a iluminação natural registada em Coimbra, nomeadamente:

·  Iluminância global em plano horizontal [Lux];

·  Iluminância difusa em plano horizontal [Lux];

·  “Zenith Luminance” [Cd/m2].


Vocês têm essa informação registada na vossa estação meteorológica??

Em caso afirmativo seria possível partilhar essa informação??

Em caso negativo, poderiam indicar-me onde encontrar essa informação??


Grato antecipadamente pela informação.

Com os meus cumprimentos,

Paulo Santos
( pfsantos@dec.uc.pt )


----------

